# Images do not display thru the Kindle app on my IPad and IPhone



## ralphiedee (Aug 8, 2012)

Very weird as I wanted to see what some .mobi files I had created looked like thru my Ipad using the  Kindle Ipad app. My interest was in seeing the page turn that is viewable. The .mobi files I created with just text look and work fine but when I tried to view some fixed layout .mobi files made from images I just see white pages with no content, just the name of the book on the top of each page and some of the text. I also tried looking at books using the app on my iPhone and I get the same result.

I know the mobi files are good as they passed validation and some are on the Amazon store.

I'm on a Mac Pro 10.7.5 connected to an IPad2

any help?

r


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm not quite sure what's happening or not happening. Can you post screen shots or share a file? You can email me at [email protected] and ill give it a look.


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

How did you create your mobi files? If you used Calibre, this might shed some light on it:

http://manual.calibre-ebook.com/faq.html#the-covers-for-my-mobi-files-have-stopped-showing-up-in-kindle-for-pc-kindle-for-android-ipad-etc

_"The covers for my MOBI files have stopped showing up in Kindle for PC/Kindle for Android/etc.
This is caused by a bug in the Amazon software. You can work around it by going to Preferences->Output Options->MOBI output and setting the "Enable sharing of book content" option. If you are reconverting a previously converted book, you will also have to enable the option in the conversion dialog for that individual book (as per book conversion settings are saved and take precedence).

Note that doing this will mean that the generated MOBI will show up under personal documents instead of Books on the Kindle Fire and Amazon whispersync will not work, but the covers will. It's your choice which functionality is more important to you. I encourage you to contact Amazon and ask them to fix this bug."_

Cheers
Vicki


----------

